# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Heb je de griep, reageer dan snel

## Chayenne

Voor een nieuw actualiteiten programma zijn wij dringend op zoek naar mensen die momenteel geveld zijn door het griep virus. Heb je momenteel de griep en ben je niet te beroerd om hier voor de camera op te reageren?
Bel Chayenne op 06 25112190. -- De opnamens zijn gepland voor dinsdag 9 Augustus!!

----------

